# Sacajawea day 146~stillborn twin bucks



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Day 146 for Sacajawea. 
She looks like she'll go for a week yet, tho. Her udder is starting to roll---and the medial division is super nice so far! 

How many do you think? 

Finally it's my turn! Get the  on!!! :leap: 
edit: while taking the photos I saw the baby (ies) kick furiously when she paused after running away from me. :clap: 


she was in the process of kicking me there, that's why I'm holding her foot. lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sacajawea day 146~pics up~*

Looks like she is getting closer! I say in on day 148 and a single


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sacajawea day 146~pics up~*

I :leap: just :leap: need :leap: a :leap: :girl: !
Can't wait!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sacajawea day 146~pics up~*

She had her babies this morning. They were stillborn bucklings. Oreos. Beautiful. . . . :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Talitha I am so sorry, how heart breaking :tears: :tear: :hug:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Ouch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry... for your loss ....that is so devastating.  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost the twins - :hug: 

Were you there when they were born? Were they born in the middle of the night / early morning?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
I went down there and she had a steaming dead baby in front of her and she was drying it off even though it was dead *pretty much dead anyway, it lived for 2 more minutes*. I reached down to pick it up and she got up and it turns out she had been sitting on the first buckling, so that is how that one died. The 2nd buck lived for a few moments, then died while i was trying to rub him dry and keep him warm. 
In numb motion I put her on the milk stool and milked her out, got a half a quart of colustrum and took the jar up to the house for my mom to freeze. She took one look at it and said, "Oh, no!" 
They were black and white and so cute! I don't understand why they died! 
But so goes it with the livestock industry. I am really sad, but I'll breed Saca and Daisy again this summer and hopefully get my bouncing nigie babies. 
They were so very cute. . . . :tears:. 
I'm going to go cry now . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry - keep your head up. I know that you waited a long time for these kiddos. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

go cry -- It is good to grieve. Give Saca extra attention and lovings


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :tear: 

I am so sorry you lost them.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is really sad....I'm so sorry.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Talitha, sorry for your loss, it'll be ok :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou Everyone. 
:sigh: I am having a really bad, and depressing day.
Everyone on the block was looking forward to seeing these babies. They would have been the cutest. . . .


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry. Shelly


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

:hug: I'm sorry, its just awful to lose things like that :tears:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my, Im so sorry.
We had a doe last year lose triplets two were stillborn and the other took to long to arrive due to malpresentation. 
These things do happen, and sometimes you just will never know "why"
:shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH HUN, I am so sorry about your loss. I know how bad you wanted them but for some reason the lord took them.

How is mom doing? Give her lots of love and attention, you both need it. :grouphug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:sigh: Oh, dear. So very sorry for your losses. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your little babies.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Momma is being her contrary self. I'm going to clip her udder today, milking her this morning was quite messy. She had half a quart, and her fore udder attachments are great--no pocket or shelf. I think her rear udder could have slightly higher rear udder attachments, but otherwise I am happy with her. That's the only part that I am happy with about this kidding--her udder. 
I've only had stillborn babies once---and that was 2 years ago with a Nubian doe. 
Could I try re-breeding her in May or June? Or would that drag her down?
I'm trying to get my Dad to let me buy a buck---he doesn't want me to buy anymore Nigies until after we move and get settled, but I was hoping to buy a buck this summer and breed the girls again.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I had a stillborn doeling from one of my favorite does this fall. I was crushed! Stacey's right, go have a good cry, sometimes that's all we can do. :hug: :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a REALLY nice buck in lewiston (not far from you) that is a relative to my Joe Dirt. I believe his name is Mouse or Mousse or something like that. I have their farm listed at home on my other computer.

Would be a nice breeding.

Then again - I have my Abba also ........ so I am partial to him!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks kelebek! I have been looking at that buck in Lewiston, butshe charges 100 dollars per breeding (I could basically buy a buck for that, but if my dad doesn't let me buy a buck, i'll pay to just breed the girls)-----and I really like your Abba too! I love his breeding!  . 
But I was thinking since I am going to spend 200 dollars anyway on breeding, might as well buy a buck. If I can find one. But if I can't find one I like, I am going to blood test my girls, make sure they come clean, and then breed them . . . how much do you charge, Allison?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends on if you are looking at Blue or Abba, but I can tell you - Abba is going to be probobly a little more then what Mouse would be, because of his lines. But I will know for sure when i see his daughters' udder when she kids out here soon.

For the expense and issues with owning a Nigi buck for 2 girls - honestly, it really is not worth it


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Your probably right. :thumbup:. I'm going to figure out how to do bloodwork, send in samples, and then let you know. I probably won't breed Saca until May, just to give her some time off, and I definitely want to breed one of my doe's to Mousse. . . 
I'm going send you a pm, Allison. . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to go through this. You poor things! I don't see any reason why you couldn't breed her back. Its up to you. If you plan to milk then you'll want more time, but if you are going to dry her off reasonably soon then she could be bred back soon.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My mother wants the milk, and because I am selling my standards, she's going to be our primary milk source. 
I really, really wish we hadn't lost those two little boys. They were so cute. . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha, I am so sorry :hug: , there had to be a reason those babies could not stick around. Maybe the Lord thot they were to perfect to be here . Have a good cry, and makes sure you give momma lots of lovin's as she will be mourning too :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Liz. I did have a good cry, and Saca's bleating something horrible. I'm going to go down there and baby her as soon as I finish a class here.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you loss :hug: It is always hard loosing newborns like that!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

my favorite goatie color is black and white. . . . and they were both black and white, and so tiny and adorable and . . .*sigh*. 
Thanks Brandi. I hope this doesn't happen again this kidding season, I don't think I could take it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Talitha.  :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry, sweetie. Know that those of us who have experienced loss understand your pain. 

We feel it with you. Just wish we could make it better. :hug: 

Anna


----------

